# Has any of you men bought the Redhead snake boots



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 19, 2011)

From Basspro.Are they any good? Had some guys tell me the waterproofing ain't worth spit.I have a gift card that's burning a hole in my pocket.Headed to Macon Thurs.Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not impressed with them.  Mine were never really waterproof.  They didn't last long in these Florida conditions, either.  Some folks have been happy with them, but the way I hunt they just don't cut it.

I'm all about LaCrosse Alpha Burlys and Muck boots.


----------



## sowega hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a pair that I've had 4 or 5 years and have been pleased with them. What ever you buy don't buy rockys, they are JUNK.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 20, 2011)

*Boots*

I bought a pair a couple of years ago and overall have been happy with them.  Not the most comfortable boots I have but I do not wear them much after bow season.  You can certainly spend more and buy better but for the price, I would recommend them.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 20, 2011)

I have never found any of the Redhead shoes to be comfortable ....


----------



## brokenskeg (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had a pair for 5 years now . Mine have never leaked and are very comfortable . But I have heard many complain about theirs leaking . I guess its hit or miss . The only problem I have had with mine , is my buddys chocolate lab decided to chew on the top of them . On the fence myself about getting a new pair myself.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had a pair for 4 years.  I love them.  They are comfortable to me.  I didn't know they were supposed to be waterproof so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Going on 6 years with my pair. They are like wearing bedroom slippers they are so comfortable. The waterproofing? Well, I've cleaned mine a couple of times which is hard on the factory waterproofing, but spraying them down with a waterproof sealer after cleaning usually takes care of that issue. It's going to be the same with any gortex WP garment you buy.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 20, 2011)

*I knew I could count on the men on here for some*

Good feedback.Appreciate it fellas.Will be headed toward Macon in the a.m.


----------



## marknga (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had a pair for 5 or 6 years now and they are the most comfortable boots I own. I've never gone wading with them on but never have noticed them leaking.
Don't know if they will stop a snake bite or not but happy not to have had the opportunity to test that ability.


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't even know the redhead.....I don't think my wife would approve!  Actually I've tried most brands of steel toe boots, but not the Redhead boots........I do know I will NEVER buy another pair of Redwings!


----------



## rvick (Apr 22, 2011)

the redhead side zippers are my favorites so far, not waterproof but none are for long, not even the danners. just bought a pair of rocky pro-lights with the front zipper & so far they are comfortable & waterproof. the store manager said he would replace them when they started leaking. told him to stock up. strange that they have a disclaimer saying that they may not protect against snakes. they are advertised as snake boots.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought a pair about ten years ago.  Water proofing was junk.  After about four years the soles split.  They would also die my socks blue from all my sweat, they were hot to wear.  Will never buy them again.

Bought a pair of Rockys a few years ago, even after hearing all the negative comments.  But no problems with them.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 22, 2011)

Phillip add you a few bucks to the card and get you some Lacrosse's and be done with it. I have tried Redhead and Cabela's brand boots and neither have stood up to Lacrosse.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 23, 2011)

I have had a pair of lace-ups for about 6 years.  Not waterproof (as were advertised) also BPS clerk later told me those were "really not waterproof". I just hope the snakeproof boots are really "snakeproof".  I plan to buy me some Chippewa's before next fall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd pair of redhead 16 inch snakeboots. I absolutely love the comfort of them, but the waterproofing is a joke.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had a pair for several years with no complaints.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 3, 2011)

Had my pair for 5 or 6 years, maybe longer.  They leaked from day one, but are the most comfortable pair of snake boots I've ever worn.  I've also got a pair of Rocky's and a pair of GA Boot snake boots, and the Redhead's are my go-to pair.


----------



## preacher (May 3, 2011)

I just bought a pair last month.  I'm not sure about durability and waterproofing so far, but I do think they're very comfortable.  I got the ones that lace and zip up the sides.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 3, 2011)

I must have gotten lucky then.  Had mine for 7+ yrs and they've never leaked unless I stepped in water over the top.  I did and continue to put watersealing on them


----------



## Makeithappen01 (May 3, 2011)

Once broke in they are alright Mine have not leaked


----------



## fredw (May 4, 2011)

I've had mine (lace up variety) for four years and they are still going strong.  No problems with leaking.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 6, 2011)

I have had several pairs of the leather/canvas waterproof Redhead Side Zip Snake Boots with Goretex.  I like the boot as it is comfortable and very lightweight, but they do eventually begin to leak.  I especially like the quick on/off zipper feature as I don't like lace up boots.  Rubber boots are too hot during spring and summer periods and the open top rubber boots allow too much twigs and junk to get down inside the boot.

They put them on sale a couple times a year for $89.99.  BassPro will replace them if they leak for a certain period of time if the boot isn't damaged or torn.  Ask them about the replacement policy before buying.

These snake boots have gone thru several changes over the last few years and some do not have the Goretex, have some other waterproof membrane.  Not sure if the newer ones are any more waterproof than the old ones or not.  Maybe if the boot is treated periodically with one of the good boot waterproofing compounds, it would prevent any leaks.

I hope they keep making the boot, but they do need to improve the waterproofing.

Dave


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

I had a pair of Redheads and have no complaints. I finally wore them out and bought a pair of Danner snakeboots at a half price sale. They are very lightweight and comfortable so far.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 7, 2011)

Half price sales are good!

Dave


----------



## MoonPie (May 7, 2011)

Don't have the Redheads. Do have the Cabela's and love um. Completely waterproof (walked many a swamp), comfortable... came close to a snake experiance but my shotgun struck first. Anyway they are zip up front, gortex. When they wear out I for sure gonna get another pair.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 15, 2011)

I have a pair I got in 07 and have never had a problem.I have been in water over the top a few times but cleaned and dried them out and reapplied  spray sealer to the fabric areas and  water proofing and oil to the leather parts and have never had a problem, They have worn really well and are comfortable. For the price and if you take care of them you cannot beat them so far.Like anything you have to keep them clean and after the season clean, treat and store them properly.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 19, 2011)

Had ROCKY boots for the past 10 or 12 years and never had a problem with them....and I wade a creek or two every time I walk to  my deerstand in South Georgia...also, never worry about snakes as long I'm wearing my Rocky AZTEC snake boots!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

Dawgsey, you've probably already bought a pair, but I've got the redhead lace ups, I've had them for 4 years now, usually wear them 50-60 days out of the year, most comfortable shoe that I own and quiet...good stalker.
I've only noticed leaking one time, and that was after about 100yds of walking in 12" deep water, and I've never used a sealant on them, sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## BrentSte (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had a pair for 6 or 7 years and they leak pretty bad. Heavy dew will give me wet socks. I figured it was a good trade to keep the venom out of my leg. I usually go to an insulated leather boot once it gets cold so my toes will stay warm due to the lack of waterproofing. After reading this post a couple days ago, I scrubbed them clean and sprayed them with waterproofing spray. Put on a second coat of it tonite.

Maybe this year I can have dry toes and fang-free ankles. But if I have to choose, I will dry my socks...


----------

